# Noi/si



## Cristoforo

So bene che ci sono molti discussioni sull'uso di "si" impersonale SOLO IN DIALETTO TOSCANO... purtoppo nessuno di loro mi hanno dato la riposta che cercavo..... Ad esempio penso che in Toscana si dica "S'andò a mangiare un boccone" invece di "Siamo andati a prendere un boccone" Vorrei sapere di più. 

Abbiamo fatto/Si fece/S'è fatto
Abbiamo deciso/Si decise/S'è deciso

eccetera....

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

E più esattamente la domanda (che dovresti fare in una delle discussioni già esistenti) a cui cercavi risposta è...?


----------



## fabinn

Cristoforo said:


> Ad esempio penso che in Toscana si dica "S'andò a mangiare un boccone" invece di "Siamo andati a prendere un boccone"


Attenzione, il passato remoto è passato remoto, quindi "S'andò a mangiare" lo devi leggere come "Andammo a mangiare", mentre il passato prossimo con l'ausiliare "essere" non si può "tradurre" con il "si impersonale". "Siamo andati" dovrebbe essere "Si è andati"... ma non funziona così, non si dice, il passato prossimo rimane tale "Siamo andati". Semaforo verde invece con l'ausiliare "avere", ma sempre rispettando i tempi e i modi verbali. Altri esempi:
Abbiamo fatto --> S'è fatto (passato prossimo)
Facemmo --> Si fece (passato remoto)
Abbiamo deciso --> S'è deciso
Decidemmo --> Si decise


----------



## Marsario

> "Siamo andati" dovrebbe essere "Si è andati"... ma non funziona così, non  si dice, il passato prossimo rimane tale "Siamo andati". Semaforo verde  invece con l'ausiliare "avere"



Ah interessante! Quindi il si impersonale viene usato soltanto con l'ausiliare avere ma non con l'ausiliare essere. Quante cose che si scoprono! 

È interessante comunque che questo uso del si impersonale sia una peculiarità del toscano. Intendo dire, dato che la lingua italiana discende dal dialetto toscano è strano che tutta l'italia non parli in questo modo. Non credete?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A chi lo dici, Mars!

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

In realtà non è strano, ma è anzi una cosa naturalissima. Perché infatti, vi siete mai chiesti, l'italiano non richiede atteggiamenti fonologici come la c aspirata, mentre il toscano contemporaneo sì? Eppure noi osserviamo normali toscanismi come il raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Semplicemente perché queste sono innovazioni occorse al toscano quando già l'italiano era cosa formata (parliamo del Quattrocento o del Cinquecento) e quindi sono arrivate troppo tardi perché l'italiano letterario le percepisse, e le facesse come proprie. 
Insieme a ciò, si aggiunga anche un altro fatto, ossia che la formalizzazione della lingua è passata per il toscano (anzi, per il fiorentino) letterario e colto, non ha assunto in toto ogni sua forma (giustamente, perché l'italiano è un "volgare illustre" come ha sempre affermato Dante, ossia deve essere universale e non solamente locale).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,

vorrei chiarire che il mio commento "A chi lo dici, Mars!" voleva essere una risposta/commento alle frasi di Marsario: "Quindi il si impersonale viene usato soltanto con l'ausiliare avere ma non con l'ausiliare essere. Quante cose che si scoprono!".

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, bene, ora risulta più chiaro 

@Mars: Perché non si dovrebbe usare con l'ausiliare essere? Spesso ho sentito: si è usciti, si è andati, si è fatto, si è detto, si è parlato ecc...


----------



## Marsario

> @Mars: Perché non si dovrebbe usare con l'ausiliare essere? Spesso ho  sentito: si è usciti, si è andati, si è fatto, si è detto, si è parlato  ecc...



Ma che ne so, mica sono toscano io!   Io stavo semplicemente commentando quello che avevo capito dalla spiegazione di fabinn. Magari ho capito male...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Mi sembra molto strano, perché si sente invece, a mio parere (spero che arrivi qualche esperto in materia per smentirci) molto di più coll'ausiliare essere che con l'avere. 
ad es: domanda:che avete fatto? (rar. ma non impr.: che s'è fatto?)
risposta:s'è fatta la spesa, e s'è tornati giusto al tocco!


----------



## effeundici

Mmmhhh, guarda te lo dico con 44 anni di fiorentino nelle orecchie.

S'è fatto 

S'è tornati 

In effetti al passato prossimo, se l'ausiliare è essere , la forma impersonale non attacca. Non c'avevo mai fatto caso ma è così. Forse tu hai nelle orecchie qualche cattiva imitazione televisiva.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Mi sembra molto strano, perché si sente invece, a mio parere (spero che arrivi qualche esperto in materia per smentirci) molto di più coll'ausiliare essere che con l'avere.
> ad es: domanda:che avete fatto? (rar. ma non impr.: che s'è fatto?)
> risposta:s'è fatta la spesa, e s'è tornati giusto al tocco!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Chiedo scusa, allora


----------



## fabinn

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> @Mars: Perché non si dovrebbe usare con l'ausiliare essere? Spesso ho sentito: si è usciti, si è andati, si è fatto, si è detto, si è parlato ecc...


In effetti me lo sono chiesto anch'io, c'ho pensato molto prima di scrivere il mio post precedente. In effetti "si è usciti" e "si è andati" non funziona proprio, come confermato da effeundici, invece con tutti i verbi che hanno l'ausiliare "avere" va bene, per questo rimango convinto della mie asserzioni. Mi piacerebbe però trovare una sorta di conferma grammaticale a supporto di quello che ho formulato semplicemente analizzando l'uso comune della lingua in Toscana


----------



## Marsario

> Mi piacerebbe però trovare una sorta di conferma grammaticale a supporto  di quello che ho formulato semplicemente analizzando l'uso comune della  lingua in Toscana


Se voi toscani siete di questo parere, ciò mi sembra già di per sé una conferma completamente attendibile.

E comunque la cosa non mi sembra per niente strana. Se ci pensate anche in italiano il si passivante può essere usato soltanto con quei verbi che hanno l'ausiliare avere.
Si è fatto tardi --> corretto.
Si sono dette tante cose --> corretto.
Si è parlato a lungo di quanto accaduto --> corretto.
Si è andato al mare --> eh? Chi è che è andato al mare?
Si è usciti --> ancora non suona.
S'è deciso di uscire dall'euro (speriamo di no..) --> corretto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bella discussione.
Io mi limito a segnalare quanto ci dice lo Zingarelli: *Si* [1. ... 2. ... 3. ...] 4. Uno, qualcuno (premesso alla terza per. sing.  di tutti i tempi di tutti i verbi, dà loro la forma impersonale).

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Marsario

Ripensandoci meglio, rischio di aver detto delle assurdità...
"In Italia si va in vacanza solo d'estate". 
Tuttavia mi sembra innaturale usare il si passivante con un verbo dall'ausiliare essere al passato prossimo...
Ripensandoci meglio, una regola grammaticale sarebbe comoda... eheh


----------



## fabinn

Il "si" assume forma impersonale per tutti i verbi, compreso il verbo essere, come dice lo Zingarelli (che naturalmente nessuno si sognerebbe di contraddire): "Com'è bello giocare quando si è piccini", che equivale in questo caso a "quando siamo piccini".... Però nella pratica nessuno direbbe "noi dovremmo (si dovrebbe) essere più spietati, s'è troppo buoni", forse per evitare una possibile confusione con la forma impersonale dell'ausiliare "avere"?! Al limite "si è troppo buoni", cioè senza l'elisione, ma non so... il verbo "essere" è l'unico che presenta una certa anomalia in questo senso. Se consideriamo le forme in cui "essere" è ausiliare, poi, non se ne parla proprio, come visto nei precedenti post.
E poi, perché "avere" come verbo principale si comporta regolarmente, ma come ausiliare diventa "essere" impersonale?
"Abbiamo voglia di pizza" ---> "S'ha voglia di pizza"
"Abbiamo visto Giuseppe" ---> "S'è visto Giuseppe" e non "S'ha visto Giuseppe"
Mi rendo conto che traslare la forma impersonale alla prima persona plurale è uno stiracchiamento dialettale del toscano, però sarebbe bello se la grammatica venisse comunque un po' di più in aiuto in questi casi!


----------



## effeundici

*Siamo *andati a i'ccine, ci *siamo *divertiti un monte e un *s'è *pagato nulla!!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Tutte cose che ho sentito dire spesso, stando a Pisa. C'è da dire però che non posso contraddire un parlante nativo senza avere delle prove a mio suffraggio


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Credo che anche fuori dalla Toscana la forma impersonale sia usata. Perlomeno in qualche occasione. Vedi qui: http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s..._il_registro_delle_scuole__a_prova_di_hacker/  Nel quale articolo si fa uso della forma impersonale dell'espressione "correre ai ripari", al passato con l'ausiliare essere e il participio coniugato al plurale. La forma è _si è corsi ai ripari_.  Forma che differisce da quest'altra, _si è corso ai ripari_. 
Per via, credo , della doppia possibilità della scelta dell'ausiliare: aver corso/ esser corso.

Conferme o altri commenti costruttivi son ben accetti. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Dal mio punto di vista le cose sono due: o è la regola senza eccezioni, o è sbagliato comunque. 
Mi spiego meglio: per esempio, la frase "abbiamo deciso", indica l'aver preso una decisione insieme (che è illusoria), anche se "suona bene" ritengo un errore compararlo a "s'è deciso" che indica essere decisi insieme, quindi lo comparerei, piuttosto, a "S'è decisi" che però "suona male" ma è più giusto perché è in essere la decisione (siamo decisi). 
Di contro si potrebbe dire "fummo liberati dagli alpini" o "si fu liberati dagli alpini" ed ecco che anche il verbo essere è impersonale. 
E' giusto come dice fabinn: "Abbiamo voglia di pizza" in "s'ha voglia di pizza"; ma sbagliato il secondo caso: "Abbiamo visto Giuseppe?" in "s'è visto Giuseppe?", è giusto dire "s'ha visto Giuseppe?", perché Giuseppe mica si vede da solo. 
In italiano certe forme dialettiche sono considerate come "suona male" quindi "non si dice" e pertanto si crede siano sbagliate nella forma della lingua madre italiana, e viceversa, quando "suona bene" si tende a crederle esatte nella forma della lingua. Infine, credo che sia solo una forma dialettale con le regole del dialetto e non della lingua; l'italiano sarà pure una lingua "volgare" ma pur sempre una lingua. 
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori, allora facciamo che mettiamo da parte le questioni su cosa possa essere definito regionalismo, o dialetto, e cosa possa essere invece ascritto definitivamente alle questioni di lingua italiana. A me paiono lingue tutte, a tutti gli effetti. 
Dimentichiamoci per un momento anche dei vocaboli oggettività e soggettività, soggetti a possibili re-interpretazioni pure quest'ultimi. Indi passiamo a sentire la voce degli esperti, alla pagina 45 della _*Grammatica Essenziale di Riferimento della Lingua Italiana*_:

7.2.2 Accordo del participio con il "si" impersonale (_cfr. 6.2_)

Mentre nella costruzione del _si_ passivo , il participio si accorda con il soggetto, con il _si_ impersonale il participio ha la forma non marcata (maschile _sg._) con i verbi 
normalmente coniugati con _avere_:  

[1] Si è parlato spesso di Maria (_ cfr._ ha parlato)

Si accorda invece al pl. (in genere al maschile) con i verbi normalmente coniugati con _essere _(compreso il passivo):

[2] _a.   _Si è partiti presto (_cfr. _è partito)

_ b._   Si è perseguitati ( _cfr_. è perseguitato)

Se è presente un clitico accusativo o partitivo, l'accordo con un clitico di 3 pers. è obbligatorio, con gli altri facoltativo:

[3] _a._  Le si è viste

_ b_.  Vi si è visti/visto

_ c_.  Di birra, se ne è bevuta/bevuto.

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Con buona pace di tutti.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## kokosz1975

Ciao
Sono uno straniero che stenta ad imparare l'italiano bene.

 Perdonatemi i miei sbagli e la mia ignoranza, ma per quanto io abbia capito il thread e il PM che ho ricevuto, l'uso della forma "si impersonale" invece dell'uso del verbo alla forma personale "noi" nell'italiano standard è molto scarso. Sono anche venuto a sapere che esso è più diffuso in Toscania, ciò non toglie però, che nell'italiano standard questo uso è opiniabile.

Comunque, vorrei sapere, cosa ne pensate sulla correttezza di queste frasi nel libro di italiano abbastanza defuso in Polonia, che sto usando.

"Ieri, io e Monica si è andate al cinema."

"Ragazzi, perché siete arrivati in ritardo, ieri? 
Ieri, si è arrivati in ritardo, perché si era rimasti bloccati in ascensore."-eccetera

 Sebbene mi  sembri, che le frasi sopra siano del tutto sbagliate, ho bisogno del vostro parere. Sia il caso di scrivere una lettera all'autore?


----------



## Anaiss

kokosz1975 said:


> ...
> Comunque, vorrei sapere, cosa ne pensate sulla correttezza di queste frasi nel libro di italiano abbastanza defuso in Polonia, che sto usando.
> 
> "Ieri, io e Monica si è andate al cinema."
> 
> "Ragazzi, perché siete arrivati in ritardo, ieri?
> Ieri, si è arrivati in ritardo, perché si era rimasti bloccati in ascensore."-eccetera
> 
> Sebbene mi  sembri, che le frasi sopra siano del tutto sbagliate, ho bisogno del vostro parere. Sia il caso di scrivere una lettera all'autore?


Non le trovo sbagliate, ma mi paiono fortemente connotate: le assocerei quasi esclusivamente a un parlante toscano, appunto. 
Il secondo esempio poi mi pare veramente forzato, con 2 si...


----------



## kokosz1975

Anaiss 
  Ma non hai letto i post precedenti  nel thread in cui  parlanti toscani  dicono, che non li  userebbero mai nel passato prossimo, se il verbo ausilliare fosse "essere"?
Cordiali saluti da Cracovia


----------



## Anaiss

kokosz1975 said:


> Anaiss
> Ma non hai letto i post precedenti  nel thread in cui  parlanti toscani  diconono, che non li  userebbo mai nel passato prossimo, se il verbo ausilliare fosse "essere"?
> Cordiali saluti da Cracovia


Sì, questo infatti è il mio parere leggendo da zero, cioè il parere di una del Nord che non ha competenza del toscano ma che interpreta questo uso del 'si impersonale' come un tratto tipicamente toscano. 
Siccome non lo direi mai, con qualunque ausiliare, ma so che i toscani hanno questo uso abbastanza tipico, lo interpreto così.
Sai, a volte esistono novità anche per i madrelingua, per notare questa "regola" del verbo essere serve un orecchio allenato e un contatto costante con i parlanti della varietà locale, soprattutto. 
Per chi come me non ne ha di contatti con toscani, può benissimo sfuggire e può estendere involontariamente il giudizio.
Se me lo fai leggere allora ti dico "suona come toscano", e non: _è_ toscano.


----------



## dragonseven

kokosz1975 said:


> Ciao
> "Ieri, io e Monica si è andate al cinema."
> 
> "Ragazzi, perché siete arrivati in ritardo, ieri?
> Ieri, si è arrivati in ritardo, perché si era rimasti bloccati in ascensore."-eccetera



Ciao,
io puntualizzerei:
 "Oggi, io e Monica si è andati/andate al cinema" dipende da "io" (m. o f.)

"Ieri, io e Monica si è/si era/fu andati/andate al cinema"

"Ragazzi, perché siete (arrivati) in ritardo? 
 Si è (arrivati) in ritardo, perché siamo/si è rimasti bloccati in ascensore."

"Ragazzi, perché siete arrivati in ritardo, ieri? 
Ieri, si è arrivati in ritardo, perché siamo/si è rimasti bloccati in ascensore."

"Ragazzi, perché eravate (arrivati) in ritardo, ieri? 
Ieri, si era (arrivati) in ritardo, perché eravamo/si era rimasti bloccati in ascensore."

"Ragazzi, perché foste (arrivati) in ritardo, ieri? 
Ieri, si fu (arrivati) in ritardo, perché fummo/si fu rimasti bloccati in ascensore."

Questo è l'italiano


----------



## kokosz1975

Ciao, dragonseven
Che questo (le frasi da te scritte) sia l'italiano è inconfutabile. 

 Ma non credo proprio, che tutte le varianti di queste frasi da te fornite  appartengano a quello che viene  chiamato "italiano standard", che io a malapena sto imparando.  

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

kokosz1975 said:


> Ma non credo proprio, che tutte le varianti di queste frasi da te fornite  appartengano a quello che viene  chiamato "italiano standard", che io a malapena sto imparando.
> 
> Saluti



Hai perfettamente ragione. L'uso del "si" in questa costruzione non è fondamentale per poter parlare italiano correttamente (soprattutto dal punto di vista di uno straniero) quindi non ti serve assolutamente saperlo usare, ma solo capirlo.


----------



## dragonseven

kokosz1975 said:


> Ciao, dragonseven
> Che questo (le frasi da te scritte) sia l'italiano è inconfutabile.
> 
> Ma non credo proprio, che tutte le varianti di queste frasi da te fornite appartengano a quello che viene chiamato "italiano standard", che io a malapena sto imparando.
> 
> Saluti



Ciao kokosz1975,
hai ragione, so che sei agli inizi dell'apprendimento. Noi diciamo: chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera.
E te mi sembri già ben avviato. Ho colto l'occasione per inserire tutte le forme con quella frase perché ci sono anche gli italiani che ne hanno bisogno, fidati. Servono a tutti perché tutti qui prima o poi la useranno.
Poi tu sei libero di scegliere quella che preferisci e con quale ti trovi più comodo. Non devi mica impararle tutte, per adesso.

Saluti.


----------

